# Apple Sues Grocery Store



## Rydian (Sep 12, 2012)

Apple is suing a Polish online grocery store over their logo, which features a fruit.




http://www.webpronews.com/apple-sues-online-grocery-store-over-its-logo-2012-09


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 12, 2012)

Okay, this is just super ridiculous. 

Plus just a few hours before their presentation.

They should sue cold storage as well.


----------



## Frank Cadena (Sep 12, 2012)

Way to make people associate apple with being a bully. I didn't think they'd stoop so low.


----------



## beta4attack (Sep 12, 2012)

Awesome. Just a few more days and they will sue everyone who eats apples, sells them or puts them in anime or video games. Maybe they will sue apple trees too.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 12, 2012)

Well, I have nothing much to say about Apple anymore. I'll just let the haters and Android fans do the talking.

I'm actually speechless


----------



## redact (Sep 12, 2012)

Will they sue woolworths limited too?


----------



## VinvinMario (Sep 12, 2012)

That's why you should never take a bite of an apple(fruit). Always make sure that you cut it in half.

That's not sarcasm, you never know people, you never know.....


----------



## Veho (Sep 12, 2012)

That's... that's just stupid


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Sep 12, 2012)

USE RED APPLES NEXT TIME!!


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Sep 12, 2012)

Seriously?
I don't even know what to say to this. It's just ridiculous.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Sep 12, 2012)

Not sure if I should be laughing my ass off or weeping for humanity.


----------



## ferofax (Sep 12, 2012)

Frank Cadena said:


> Way to make people associate apple with being a bully. I didn't think they'd stoop so low.


What, they weren't thought of as a bully before this?


----------



## Jamstruth (Sep 12, 2012)

So... fruit is out of the running for any company logo anywhere. Or at least make sure the stalk is attached to the main body of the fruit lest you be sued by Apple.
This is the world that we live in... *facepalm*


----------



## Ritsuki (Sep 12, 2012)

I heard they're also going to sue God for the history of the Forbidden Fruit. Way to go Apple, way to go...


----------



## Veho (Sep 12, 2012)

The store can claim the fruit in question is in fact a lime. 








...but seriously, this is retarded. Apple is like a hyperactive guard dog, barking not only at actual tresspassers, but at everyone in sight.


----------



## VinvinMario (Sep 12, 2012)

^Impact of Phoenix Wright?

Welldone sir, you are a genius!


----------



## lokomelo (Sep 12, 2012)

Did this really happen or is one of many fake news? (Like this one: http://techspy.com/news/1069640/samsung-pays-apple-1-billion-sending-30-trucks-full-of-5-cents-coins )


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Sep 12, 2012)

Hooray more innovation from crapple. I hope the fanboys see how much of a bully and thief crapple actually are now.


----------



## narutopet112 (Sep 12, 2012)

Veho said:


> The store can claim the fruit in question is in fact a lime.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


crazy apple is just crazy


----------



## shakirmoledina (Sep 12, 2012)

lol funny reminds me of the sony suing era


----------



## chartube12 (Sep 12, 2012)

From the very little I have read about Jobs, he wanted to sue and shut down anyone doing anything similar to "his" products. He had a massive ego the size of our solar system's sun.

Apple is going out of their way to fallow through with his crazy desires now. Apple is far worse than Nintendo, Microsoft and Disney ever used to be with protecting their claims.


----------



## tatripp (Sep 12, 2012)

I think apple finally realized that Android is better and going to conquer the market so now they are resorting to suing the pants off of anyone.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Sep 12, 2012)

chartube12 said:


> From the very little i have read about Jobs, he wanted sue and shut down anyone doing anything similar to "his" products. He had a massive ego the size of our solar system's sun.
> 
> Apple is going out of their way to fallow through with his crazy desires now. Apple is far worse than Nintendo, Microsoft and Disney used to be with protecting their claims.


I get the feeling his ego is bigger than that.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 12, 2012)

If this is real...

Just.. wow.

If this is real, how can anybody support apple after this?


----------



## Eon-Rider (Sep 12, 2012)

mercluke said:


> Will they sue woolworths limited too?


Er, you're three years too slow.

http://www.theage.com.au/business/apple-bites-over-woolworths-logo-20091005-ghzr.html


----------



## finkmac (Sep 12, 2012)

So, when a company sues another company because their Logo is quite similar, it's bullying?

Related: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_vs._MikeRoweSoft


----------



## BrunoAlvesMontei (Sep 12, 2012)

I hope apple guys never get to watch Death Note.


----------



## Rydian (Sep 12, 2012)

finkmac said:


> So, when a company sues another company because their Logo is quite similar, it's bullying?
> 
> Related: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_vs._MikeRoweSoft


The companies aren't in competition, that's one of the main reasons this is stupid.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 12, 2012)

finkmac said:


> So, when a company sues another company because their Logo is quite similar, it's bullying?
> 
> Related: http://en.wikipedia....s._MikeRoweSoft



...Completely different in every single way.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm sure Fresh24.pl, being a _grocery_ store, has the capacity to confuse the customer, their produce is obviously doing damage to Apple, a _electronics manufacturer and retailer_. I fully support their cursade, I believe that they should sue Mother Nature next for stealing their logo design.


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 12, 2012)

finkmac said:


> So, when a company sues another company because their Logo is quite similar, it's bullying?
> 
> Related: http://en.wikipedia....s._MikeRoweSoft



Wel-
*looks at name and avatar*

Nevermind, carry on, obviously unbiased opinion guy. Carry on.


----------



## Frank Cadena (Sep 12, 2012)

When Apple sued Samsung I could understand because both companies were in the same business so it'd make sense even if a lot of people didn't like it. This, however, is beyond that. Unless Apple is planning on opening an Apple brand grocery store, suing the grocery store for having a logo that kinda looks like theirs is bad PR. People won't see this in a positive way at all because it looks like the big bad multi-billion dollar company (600+ billion last I checked) is picking on the little guy.


----------



## tueidj (Sep 12, 2012)

I wonder how many people bothered to read the source article which explains the parent company is named "a.pl" - an obvious play on apple, and now they're using it for one of their logos as well.


----------



## Rydian (Sep 12, 2012)

tueidj said:


> I wonder how many people bothered to read the source article which explains the parent company is named &quot;a.pl&quot; - an obvious play on apple, and now they're using it for one of their logos as well.


Because we all know that it's not like the apple is an actual object that's been around thousands of years longer than either company invovled, and is an inherent property of Apple, Inc.

And even if this object did exist, it's not like it's been a primary and recognizable food for anywhere near that long...


----------



## Minox (Sep 12, 2012)

tueidj said:


> I wonder how many people bothered to read the source article which explains the parent company is named "a.pl" - an obvious play on apple, and now they're using it for one of their logos as well.


I did read the article. However a.pl uses the logo below:





fresh24.pl, an offshoot company of theirs is the one using the logo Apple is trying to sue for. I find that ridiculous not only because the logo does not imply that it's an apple anywhere but also because as far as I know Apple has not all of a sudden gained copyright on such a common fruit as apples.


----------



## The Milkman (Sep 12, 2012)

Next up on Apples lawsuit list, God.

They can clearly prove that the "apple" was inspired by their company logo.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Sep 12, 2012)

Pears are more tasty anyway.


----------



## tueidj (Sep 12, 2012)

Trademark infringment can be argued when there is the possibility a consumer will mistake which company the mark is related to ("confusing similarity"). If it were just the apple logo being used, that probably wouldn't happen. But now that there's two companies with identically pronounced names using the same object for their logo and since Apple is such a well known brand, they could present a case regardless of the other company's market area.


----------



## finkmac (Sep 12, 2012)

Rydian said:


> Because we all know that it's not like the apple is an actual object that's been around thousands of years longer than either company involved, and is an inherent property of Apple, Inc.
> 
> And even if this object did exist, it's not like it's been a primary and recognizable food for anywhere near that long...



There are hundreds of apple fruit designs to choose from, and this company chose one that looked similar to the "Apple, Inc" logo.

If the logo looked completely different:






Then this lawsuit would be _completely baseless_, however, the [leaf, stalk, whatever that thing on the apple log is] looks the same on both logos.

In all fairness, I expect Apple to lose this one, seeing as how they have (unsuccessfully) sued other companies (New York) over their logos and names (DOPi).

It's business, people. Apple obviously believes that if they don't enforce their Trademarks, everybody will have their logo on their products.


```
In before Apple sues GBATemp for using Apple's iMovie and Podcast icons
```


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 12, 2012)

If someone becomes confused between these two companies then they may just have see a doctor or two.

Any confusion here is like confusing Apple with apple...


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Sep 12, 2012)

tueidj said:


> Trademark infringment can be argued when there is the possibility a consumer will mistake which company the mark is related to ("confusing similarity"). If it were just the apple logo being used, that probably wouldn't happen. But now that there's two companies with identically pronounced names using the same object for their logo and since Apple is such a well known brand, they could present a case regardless of the other company's market area.


By that logic apple.inc should sue the fruit since it existed first and people can confuse it with the company. There are limits to stupidity but frankly the people at apple are either too stupid and assume anything that looks and sounds almost like them is stealing from them or they enjoy bullying anyone because its fun to them. Its either that or they're trying to take over the world and make everyone join their stupid icults.


----------



## Wizerzak (Sep 12, 2012)

Eve should sue Apple. She was the first to take a bite from one.


----------



## tueidj (Sep 12, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> By that logic apple.inc should sue the fruit since it existed first and people can confuse it with the company. There are limits to stupidity but frankly the people at apple are either too stupid and assume anything that looks and sounds almost like them is stealing from them or they enjoy bullying anyone because its fun to them. Its either that or they're trying to take over the world and make everyone join their stupid icults.


The thing about trademarks is that it's not enough just to register them, you have to actually enforce them and prevent anyone else from using something similar no matter how petty it may seem. If you don't, the trademark becomes "diluted" and somebody in the future may try to use your leniency against you by claiming no previous attempt was made to defend the mark.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Sep 12, 2012)

Another reason to loathe the rotten fruit.


----------



## Dimensional (Sep 12, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> chartube12 said:
> 
> 
> > From the very little i have read about Jobs, he wanted sue and shut down anyone doing anything similar to "his" products. He had a massive ego the size of our solar system's sun.
> ...


Sadly, that is Apple. I used to like them. They did make some good products. Now they are making products that are similar to others and claiming those others stole from them. And they are getting away with it because of these damn lax patent offices. All they see is money. You bury them in enough money, and they'll give you the patent to life itself. Not joking. The world is run off of greed and power. The more money and power you have, the more you can do whatever you want, including steal from others who did all the hard work. Just file a patent, and suddenly you can take from someone else all their work that falls under that patent, and all you have to do is pay for the patent. You pay like $100 for the patent, and the person who worked on that project suddenly is out $1M.


tueidj said:


> Just Another Gamer said:
> 
> 
> > By that logic apple.inc should sue the fruit since it existed first and people can confuse it with the company. There are limits to stupidity but frankly the people at apple are either too stupid and assume anything that looks and sounds almost like them is stealing from them or they enjoy bullying anyone because its fun to them. Its either that or they're trying to take over the world and make everyone join their stupid icults.
> ...


The weird thing is I see almost no resemblence between Apple Inc and this grocery store. Yes, they should enforce their trademark, but they are overreaching. I see no way a person can confuse this store with a globally recognized corporation like Apple Inc.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 12, 2012)

finkmac said:


> So, when a company sues another company because their Logo is quite similar, it's bullying?
> 
> Related: http://en.wikipedia....s._MikeRoweSoft



And I thought this had something to do with Dirty Jobs. Dammit.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 12, 2012)

Just when you thought appl$ couldn't get any more pathetic they pull this SHIT


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 12, 2012)

Is this news even real? Or is it crap like the Samsung and the 20 trucks of dimes?


----------



## gamefan5 (Sep 12, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> Is this news even real? Or is it crap like the Samsung and the 20 trucks of dimes?


It actually is. This is a whole new level of retardedness.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 12, 2012)

That's it! Apple has officially given me a headache!
This is a joke right?


----------



## gamefan5 (Sep 12, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> That's it! Apple has officially given me a headache!
> This is a joke right?


It's not. That the worst thing. 
Next there going to sue everyone that even SAYS the word 'apple'. Or even GBAtemp for using a similar shade of grey in the outline of their logo and letters. 

Srsly, this is going way too far. 
The logo is completely round and colored while Apple's logo isn't on both cases. 
This is completely retarded beyond relief.
No, not even the word 'retarded' can describe the amount of stupidity Apple is emitting.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 12, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > That's it! Apple has officially given me a headache!
> ...


They got the bloodlust! Now that they started suing, they're suing everyone!
Seriously, this has officially gone too far.


----------



## Dimensional (Sep 12, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > That's it! Apple has officially given me a headache!
> ...


I never once thought it would be possible to put 'Retard' and Apple in the same sentence, and have them talk about the same thing.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Sep 12, 2012)

tueidj said:


> Just Another Gamer said:
> 
> 
> > By that logic apple.inc should sue the fruit since it existed first and people can confuse it with the company. There are limits to stupidity but frankly the people at apple are either too stupid and assume anything that looks and sounds almost like them is stealing from them or they enjoy bullying anyone because its fun to them. Its either that or they're trying to take over the world and make everyone join their stupid icults.
> ...


So suing a company that is a GROCERY store to enforce their bullying and stupidity is a good thing. Okay whats next suing people who buys anything that isn't made by them? or how about people that say they're shit and they bully everyone they like? or anyone who stands up to them and say they stole everything they "innovated"?

There is a limit to stupidity but apple thought differently enough to become stupidity itself.


----------



## Dimensional (Sep 12, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> tueidj said:
> 
> 
> > Just Another Gamer said:
> ...


Apple. Innovating Stupidity. They need to rethink their business practices. Not the products. Those are good. It's the way they deal with the public and other companies.


----------



## Veho (Sep 12, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> Or even GBAtemp for using a similar shade of grey in the outline of their logo and letters.



T-com has a copyright on pink _fuchsia_ it's pink, dammit; their "unique" shade of pink. Spent gajillions of moneyz to develop their new visual image (i.e., pink), and then sued everyone and anyone with pink logos, pink backgrounds and pink details. So, it's not unheard of.


----------



## Izen (Sep 12, 2012)

No one's mentioned that the likely reason Apple is doing this is solely to set precedent in any later court battle that they have actively defeneded their logo in the past. Apple might not even want to actally win this case, and probably isn't sending the bulk of their legal team, either. They just want the records to show that in the past they have defended their namesake, so that if anyone in the future really does try to copy it, they have ground to stand on when they say "It's ours, and we'll defend it."

Granted, this is just too far. Suing a grocery store is just senseless. Apple has already set plenty of past precedent showing that they defend their IP. In fact, I don't even think this is the first time they've gotten themselves into legal combat with food producers. This hurts Apples image far more than helps them in later court cases. It leads me to believe that in the future, judges will be hearing things like:
"Your honor, the defendant clearly uses a logo with rounded sides. If you can't see what's wrong with that, then there's nothing else I can say. I rest my case."


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 12, 2012)

I guess if the Apple doesn't fall far from the tree you get subpoenaed.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Sep 12, 2012)

Dimensional said:


> Just Another Gamer said:
> 
> 
> > tueidj said:
> ...


Honestly they need to rethink ALOT of things not just their horrible business practices.


----------



## MakiManPR (Sep 12, 2012)

Next Victim
Apple should die.


----------



## gamefan5 (Sep 12, 2012)

Quick let's all think of the possible next targets for apple. XD


----------



## Dimensional (Sep 12, 2012)

Kojima, for using their Apple logo in MGS4 without written express permission.

God, because the fruit commonly used in the stories about the Garden of Eden is an apple.

Orchards, for growing apples.

Apple Cider, for use of the name Apple.

Your parents for making home made Apple Pie. Apple does not approve of homebrew.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 12, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> Quick let's all think of the possible next targets for apple. XD


They'll sue Disney's snow white next for using a poison appl$


----------



## nando (Sep 12, 2012)

I usually defend Apple but that is frivolous. I will still say most companies do these kinds of lawsuits. Case in point mcdonalds sues any small restaurant that uses Mc in their name. They sued a small fried chicken place in the bay for calling one of their items mac daddy. 

I don't approve of this, but my opinion of Samsung stands and they deserve it.


----------



## gamefan5 (Sep 12, 2012)

Dimensional said:


> Kojima, for using their Apple logo in MGS4 without written express permission.
> 
> God, because the fruit commonly used in the stories about the Garden of Eden is an apple.
> 
> ...


Ok I won't lie. The last one made me laugh as hell.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Sep 12, 2012)

nando said:


> I usually defend Apple but that is frivolous. I will still say most companies do these kinds of lawsuits. Case in point mcdonalds sues any small restaurant that uses Mc in their name. They sued a small fried chicken place in the bay for calling one of their items mac daddy.
> 
> I don't approve of this, but my opinion of Samsung stands and they deserve it.


So a fast food outlet suing another fast food outlet is the same as a overpriced electronic thief "inventor" suing a grocery? Yeah that makes A LOT of sense.


----------



## Shoat (Sep 12, 2012)

That is one of the reasons for why I dislike Apple. It's like Bethesda sueing Mojang for using the word "Scroll", except Apple does bullshit like this way too often.

Not only do they price their products for way more than they're worth and then heavily restrict what customers can do with them, they also are aggressively sueing left and right without having even a single legitimate reason to do so.
There were probably thousands of stores and other businesses around the world with the word "apple" in their name or an apple in their symbol long before these douchebags started thinking that a basic word in the english language suddenly belonged to them.
And on the other hand, quite a few of the things apple sold as an "invention" or a "revolutionary idea" had been done before as well, it's just that they got lucky and did not get sued.


It's like they're *trying* to produce negative publicity. It's like they're *trying* to make me hate them.


Do they think they can survive on those few million drooling fanboys who will buy anything they put out alone? At some point they, too, will become really pissed off, and because their ridiculous prices and pretentious attitude drive away the vast majority of potential customers they would be screwed. Why do corporations lack common sense?


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Sep 12, 2012)

Frank Cadena said:


> Way to make people associate apple with being a bully. I didn't think they'd stoop so low.


I did. After all, this is the company that feels that it is the center of attention. If anyone feels otherwise, Apple wants you to go f*** yourself and die. If Steve Jobs were still alive, he wouldn't even bother with this grocery store. THEY SELL APPLES!!! If anything, it looks like a cherry or an orange painted the color green.

Steve Jobs also have just talked to Samsung instead of flat-out suing them, but the people in charge of Apple only want money.

This scene from Uncle Buck reminds me of Apple (Apple = Uncle Buck):


----------



## Devin (Sep 12, 2012)

Fitting in this case. Stop suing everything that moves, and has cash Apple.


----------



## Clarky (Sep 12, 2012)

funny what goes around....


----------



## Daemauroa (Sep 12, 2012)

Veho said:


> The store can claim the fruit in question is in fact a lime.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shouldn't limewire instead of apple sue them? (I don't know if the company still exists who got the rights..)
But I do agree with everybody else about the stupidity...


----------



## Gahars (Sep 12, 2012)

A grocery store?

This is a case of apples and oranges, here - literally.


----------



## Tom (Sep 12, 2012)

apple doesn't need anymore moneys


----------



## AzureuzZetsunai (Sep 12, 2012)

That's bullying, bullying I say!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 12, 2012)

Well, Apple is stupid, just after they release iPhone 5. LoL! I don't see any resemblance though: look here








This thread and news made my day! ~ ~


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 13, 2012)

Say hello to...






...another Polish company using an apple in their logo. It was established way, way earlier than Apple Inc., obviously. The resemblance is remarkable.

If this goes through Polish courts, and I sincerely doubt that it will, as the case is stupid, I hope Tymbark counter-suits and *strips* Apple Inc. of their logo. I'm entirely serious here.

There are hundreds of companies that use apples in their logos - many are older than Apple Inc. That, and Fresh24.pl's logo doesn't necessarily have to be an apple - as it was mentioned before, it could just as well be a lime. Any green, round fruit, really.

As far as a.pl - the parent company is concerned, I'm a Polish person and I never thought of a connection to Apple at all. In fact, I believe the name was made to be simple and memorable, with no intention to fool around with a play on words.


----------



## dudenator (Sep 13, 2012)

If you breathe, Apple will probably sue you at this point.


----------



## dickfour (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm expecting that next apple with want royalties for every apple sold.


----------



## M[u]ddy (Sep 13, 2012)

They already tried to sue a small shop in Bonn, a year ago.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 13, 2012)

That... looks nothing like the Apple logo Mddy. 

Well done, Apple.


----------



## gamefan5 (Sep 13, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> That... looks nothing like the Apple logo Mddy.
> 
> Well done, Apple.



It won't be long now until Apple sues God Himself for inventing the apple.XD


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 13, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> It won't be long now until Apple sues God Himself for inventing the apple stealing their design of an apple. XD


Stay classy, gamefan5.


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 13, 2012)

Just when you think they couldn't go any lower, they just got lower.


----------



## gamefan5 (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## KingVamp (Sep 13, 2012)

xAC3L3G3NDx said:


> Well, Apple is stupid, just after they release iPhone 5. LoL! I don't see any resemblance though: look here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clearly the round and green logo is Apple.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Sep 13, 2012)

VinvinMario said:


> That's why you should never take a bite of an apple(fruit). Always make sure that you cut it in half.
> 
> That's not sarcasm, you never know people, you never know.....



Truth. I found a dead worm in an apple about a year ago, it was gross.


----------



## Rydian (Sep 13, 2012)

tueidj said:


> But now that there's two companies with identically pronounced names


Two companies that are not in competition.  The point of a trademark is to prevent other companies you're competing with from using your likeness to confuse customers into buying from them instead of you, right?  This is a US-based electronics manufacturer against a Poland-based online grocery store.



Shoat said:


> It's like Bethesda sueing Mojang for using the word "Scroll", except Apple does bullshit like this way too often.


Actually that's not what happened.  Mojang was trying to trademark the term "Scrolls" and Bethesda objected for obvious reasons.


----------



## Valwin (Sep 13, 2012)

apple don't you dare


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 13, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> xAC3L3G3NDx said:
> 
> 
> > Well, Apple is stupid, just after they release iPhone 5. LoL! I don't see any resemblance though: look here
> ...


Oops. Lol I get it, lesson learned, think more deeper before you post.


----------



## Frank Cadena (Sep 13, 2012)

If I'm not mistaken, Apple trademarked the "lower case letter 'i' in front of a capitalised noun" design ever since they came out with the iPod. There was some hearsay that Apple sued a company for using iSomething* as the name of their product. THAT makes sense because every time you see that kind of name, you think of Apple, or at least I do. That would be a reasonable case of brand name dilution that tueidj mentioned earlier and would be reasonable basis for legal action.

NOW, if Apple were to trademark just the lower case letter 'i'...


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 13, 2012)

Valwin said:


> apple don't you dare





xAC3L3G3NDx said:


> Oops. Lol I get it, lesson learned, think more deeper before you post.


WAAAT? Can you clarify what you trying to say? Even tho what I post was only a joke.



Frank Cadena said:


> If I'm not mistaken, Apple trademarked the "lower case letter 'i' in front of a capitalised noun" design ever since they came out with the iPod. There was some hearsay that Apple sued a company for using iSomething* as the name of their product. THAT makes sense because every time you see that kind of name, you think of Apple, or at least I do. That would be a reasonable case of brand name dilution that tueidj mentioned earlier and would be reasonable basis for legal action.
> 
> NOW, if Apple were to trademark just the lower case letter 'i'...


*Cough Cough*


----------



## WolfSpider (Sep 13, 2012)

I think they mainly sued over the floating leaf.


----------



## Rydian (Sep 13, 2012)

WolfSpider said:


> I think they mainly sued over the floating leaf.


----------



## tlyee61 (Sep 13, 2012)

inb4 Apple Juice companies go down too.


----------



## Vampire Lied (Sep 14, 2012)

Apple should sue orchard owners. Apples are a living copyright infringement after all.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Sep 16, 2012)

I've had some time to think and I thought of something to say. How can you copyright a fruit? It just doesn't make sense that they'd allow something like that. It's fine that their company name is Apple and all, but no one associates the brand Apple with apples, it doesn't have any significance at all when other people use apples in their logo.


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## trumpet-205 (Oct 2, 2012)

Joe88 said:


>


lol

Seriously I wonder how come nothing has happened to Applebee?


----------

